# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) طلبات : فك شفرة Sharp GX29

## ouaazza

مساعدة من فضلكم في فك شفرة Sharp GX29
IMEI: 353680011842897
FCC ID: APYHRO00046

----------


## jazouli89

فيديو : طريقة كيفية فك شفرة gx29  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  رابط تحميل البرنامج وملف فك الشفرة  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ouaazza

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] والله انت اضافة ممتازة لهذا المنتدى دون التقليل من شان جميع الاعضاء 
شكرا*

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## abdou2010

مشكورررر

----------

